# Orlando Magic [BUY OR SELL]



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Its an easy game.
Lets play it, to get a little production while its the offseason. 

Simple stuff, im sure everyone knows the rules.

Let me start:
*BUY OR SELL:* 
Rashard Lewis has a career season, this coming season.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> Its an easy game.
> Lets play it, to get a little production while its the offseason.
> 
> Simple stuff, im sure everyone knows the rules.
> ...


BUY

With no Ray Allen to take away from all of his touches... he will get the ball plenty, and it doesn't hurt to have Dwight pounding the paint to open things up for shard.


*BUY OR SELL:*
Magic make the playoffs as a higher seed than last year.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*BUY*
Brian Hill wasn't a very good coach, and SVG has experience coaching young teams into success (Miami in 03-04 when they started 0-7 and made it to the second round of the playoffs w/o a healthy Caron Butler and Wade missing 20 games as a rookie, leaving Lamar Odom as the go-to guy most of the season) Remember, this team was leading the East for the first couple weeks of the season last year, so the talent is there. If they can get some depth in the post, they will get a 4-5 seed, as the team is now, I think they will be more in the 5-7 seed area. A lot depends on if Toronto can expand on its success last year, how the Pistons respond to their collapse against Cleveland, if Lebron can carry Cleveland on his back again, how Washington plays with everyone healthy, if the Heat don't look old and slow again, how the Celtics gel, and not to mention the teams that only missed the playoffs due to injuries (New York, Milwaukee), or up and coming teams (Atlanta and Charlotte). A lot could change in the East next year...


*BUY OR SELL:*
Dwight Howard averages over 20 PPG next season


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:*
I'd love to think so, but with Rashard|Jameer|Dwight all sharing shots. I doubt that he'll get 20, Im thinking maybe 15-18ish ppg.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Orlando Magic top the south east.


----------



## dime (Aug 16, 2007)

Orlando Magic top the south east.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

dime said:


> Orlando Magic top the south east.


Your meant to now throw out a question.
Seeming as though you haven't I will do it for you.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Trevor Ariza has a career high season.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*SELL*

define career high. with turkoglu still on board, rashard lewis commanding nearly 40 minutes a night, and promises of jj redick getting more playing time, i dont see ariza getting that much more playing time than he did last year. 

[BUY OR SELL]
Orlando gets more than 1 All-Star this season.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Sell.

With Garnett, Ray Ray, and Pierce competing for an allstar spot this year, Rashard Lewis will be left out. 

Buy or Sell

The Magic average over 100 ppg this year.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:* Where not that fantastic of an offensive team to get there.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Dwight Howard retires in Orlando.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> *SELL:* Where not that fantastic of an offensive team to get there.
> 
> *BUY OR SELL:*
> Dwight Howard retires in Orlando.


*BUY BUY BUY!!*

Althought i don't even like to think that far in the future, he has said over and over again that he does not want to go anywhere else and that he WANTS to retire in Orlando... and with his ability and our willingness to pay the man, i don't see him wearing another uniform for the rest of his career.

*BUY OR SELL:*

Otis gets off his A$$ and actually brings in some players before the season starts to strengthen this team considerably (not just a couple bench players).


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> *BUY BUY BUY!!*
> 
> Althought i don't even like to think that far in the future, he has said over and over again that he does not want to go anywhere else and that he WANTS to retire in Orlando... and with his ability and our willingness to pay the man, i don't see him wearing another uniform for the rest of his career.
> 
> ...


*SELL:*
Unless you classify that JR/Evans trade acceptable. Its most probably a sell.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Orlando have a NBA allstar game, within the next 5 years.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*BUY*
new orleans is slated for 2008. 
2009 will probably be phoenix.
by 2010, the international nba will be thrown down our throats even more so Toronto would get it.
2011 we'll have our new arena and should compete with Oklahoma City for it. 

*BUY OR SELL*
This will be our opening night starting 5: Battie, Howard, Rashard, Turky, Nelson.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:* 
SVG I think will play it safe, Bogans will probably get it. Although I personally think that Ariza should be in the lineup.


*BUY OR SELL:*
JJ Redick starts in 20+ games this season.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> *SELL:*
> SVG I think will play it safe, Bogans will probably get it. Although I personally think that Ariza should be in the lineup.
> 
> 
> ...



Sell, slightly lower like around 15

*BUY OR SELL:*
Dwight Howard leads the league in rebounds


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*BUY:*
If Reggie Evans is picked up by the Magic, it will bring his average down a little. But his easily a top 3 rebounder in the league. So I BUY.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Orlando wins 50+ games this season.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

*SELL:*
I wish.... I'd be happy with 45.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Detroit knocks Orlando out of the playoffs yet again this year.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Feed_Dwight said:


> *SELL:*
> I wish.... I'd be happy with 45.
> 
> *BUY OR SELL:*
> Detroit knocks Orlando out of the playoffs yet again this year.


Sell. I think We'll get the #6 seed, and detriot with end up with the #4.

Buy or sell. 

The Magic come in last place in team assists this year.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

BUY: The additon of Lewis isn't enough to get past Detroit's frontline and the backcourt of Billups and Hamilton have their way with your backcourt.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Vinsane#15 said:


> BUY: The additon of Lewis isn't enough to get past Detroit's frontline and the backcourt of Billups and Hamilton have their way with your backcourt.


You need to add a "BUY OR SELL" question after.

I'll take this one.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Dwight averages 2+ Blocks Per Game.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> You need to add a "BUY OR SELL" question after.
> 
> I'll take this one.
> 
> ...


Buy. Darko's absence will create more shot blocking opportunities for Dwight. Smaller guards will try to challenge the paint more. He was at 1.9 last year I believe?

Keep the question that was never answered.

B/S

Magic will finish last in assists this year.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:* I can see it happening, but I'm looking for Jameer to actually step up at PG. I'm thinking the bottom of the pack, but not last.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Orlando has a lottery pick this season.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Sell.* You gotta think we`re gonna make the playoffs again this year... don`t you?


*[Buy or Sell]*
Dwight Howard and Rashard Lewis will miss 25+ Games combined this year.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*NO ANSWER* Rashard did miss 20+ games, if im not mistaken. Dwight could miss a few, its hard to say. Also, i wouldn't want to jinx anything either.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Stan Van Gundy, wins coach of the year.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> *NO ANSWER* Rashard did miss 20+ games, if im not mistaken. Dwight could miss a few, its hard to say. Also, i wouldn't want to jinx anything either.
> 
> *BUY OR SELL:*
> Stan Van Gundy, wins coach of the year.




Sell, I think its probably gonna be the coach of the Griz or maybe the Hawks?



*BUY OR SELL:* 

Dwight Howard makes all NBA first team or second team


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> Sell, I think its probably gonna be the coach of the Griz or maybe the Hawks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BUY*

I believe he will make 2nd team... but at the rate that Dwight has matured and with the help of shard, 1st team isn't extremely unlikely. 1st will be tough though with players like amare, yao, and even camby is capable of a 1st or 2nd team year.

*BUY OR SELL:*

The magic have one of the top 5 NBA Team Defenses at year's end, similar to the play early on last year.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:* We have lost Darko, and landed Rashard. Rashard, isn't the best defensive player. Its a sell for me.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Orlando Magic, make the 2nd round of the playoffs.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> *SELL:* We have lost Darko, and landed Rashard. Rashard, isn't the best defensive player. Its a sell for me.
> 
> *BUY OR SELL:*
> Orlando Magic, make the 2nd round of the playoffs.



*Sell*

Its entirely dependent on the matchups though. I can't see us beating the Celtics, Cavs or Pistons in a 7 game series, but I can see us upsetting the Bulls. 

*Buy or Sell*

The Magic sell out 15+ games this year. (I believe they sold out 12 this past year).


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*BUY:* If the Magic really heat up this season, the fans obviously will want to witness it. I'm guessing we'll come out firing, I wouldn't be surprised if we sold out 20+ times.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Trevor Ariza dunks on 10+ bodies this season. (this could vary, on how you define "being dunked on")


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> *BUY:* If the Magic really heat up this season, the fans obviously will want to witness it. I'm guessing we'll come out firing, I wouldn't be surprised if we sold out 20+ times.
> 
> *BUY OR SELL:*
> Trevor Ariza dunks on 10+ bodies this season. (this could vary, on how you define "being dunked on")


*SELL* It will probably be around 2.

*BUY OR SELL:*
Dwight dunks on 40+ :biggrin:


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

*SELL:* Not happening , Although I'd love to see him do it every night.

*BUY OR SELL:* 
Trevor Ariza plays 30+ MPG.


----------

